# Best phone to uber or lyft with?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Not much of a phone enthusiast so I'm curious what's the latest out there?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

iPhone, at least a 7 or above.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lol, nobody's going to write an exposé on the latest phone trends. See the specialist web sites for more information. https://www.phonearena.com is a good place to start.

As far as the best phone for rideshare, iPhones work well. If you want Android, don't go for any ultra-cheap models as they will be very slow and sluggish and you will feel like defenestrating it through frustration well before your first shift is over.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, nobody's going to write an exposé on the latest phone trends. See the specialist web sites for more information. https://www.phonearena.com is a good place to start.
> 
> As far as the best phone for rideshare, iPhones work well. If you want Android, don't go for any ultra-cheap models as they will be very slow and sluggish and you will feel like defenestrating it through frustration well before your first shift is over.


Also helps to have good coverage. 
I found Verizon to be most reliable.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not much of a phone enthusiast so I'm curious what's the latest out there?


Anything EXCEPT an iOS device....iOS doesn't multitask, and that, should be a dealbreaker for you. Plus, well...Apple.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Latest Android Phone on Verizon or AT&T


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Also helps to have good coverage.
> I found Verizon to be most reliable.


AT&T is best coverage in my market.?
Verizon is decent enough here.?
Sprint's coverage is a POS.?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

My cheap Coolpad legacy is doing fine.

Can run Uber, lyft, and Google maps at same time.

It's a $100 phone with a big screen.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

www.phonescoop.com 
Verizon is the best in my market. I prefer Android phones. Black Friday deals are coming soon if you can wait. I use a pixel 3xl and no complaints. Purchased black Friday last year.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not much of a phone enthusiast so I'm curious what's the latest out there?


There all ?, just get one that works.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

L DaVinci said:


> There all ?, just get one that works.


Your earlier works had, I don't know, a little more depth.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Your earlier works had, I don't know, a little more depth.


I've been driving all night, I'll post a thesis later today.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Whatever you choose, look up reviews to make sure it has plenty of memory (3GB minimum, 4GB preferably) and a decent CPU. The Uber and Lyft apps take a lot of onboard RAM and CPU processing to run well. I have a cheapo Motorola G7 which I paid about $150 for, 3GB RAM and mid-range CPU. It does the trick as long as I don't have every app on the phone open at once. But my previous ZTE Grand Max (~$80) wasn't up to the task at all. 2GB of RAM and a pretty low end CPU. Frequent freezes and lots of lag. 

It doesn't need to be a $500 phone though. Just something with enough guts to run the apps, especially if you run both at the same time.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, nobody's going to write an exposé on the latest phone trends. See the specialist web sites for more information. https://www.phonearena.com is a good place to start.
> 
> As far as the best phone for rideshare, iPhones work well. If you want Android, don't go for any ultra-cheap models as they will be very slow and sluggish and you will feel like defenestrating it through frustration well before your first shift is over.


"Defenestrating"

Nice one. I don't often have to look up words, but that one was a google search for me.



IR12 said:


> Also helps to have good coverage.
> I found Verizon to be most reliable.


I've found Verizon to be the best as well. But, to be fair, it probably varies a lot from market to market.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Phones are basically the same, you need to see which company provides the best service in your area. You can buy the most expensive phone on the market, but if the service provider is weak the phone is just a paper weight.
Every service provider has its strength and weaknesses, but it depends upon location that determines whether it’s the right company in a given market.
Go to the airport in your area and find the staging lot for U/L drivers, ask several what service they you and how reliable that service is, this is the best way to find out what’s best for you.


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Galaxy S10 plus and above.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Grab my Keys said:


> Galaxy S10 plus and above.


I have an S9 and it works well in my area.


----------



## oladee (Nov 12, 2019)

hello, please i want to get a good phone for driving on Uber, i am thinking of getting one of the first model Google Pixel, Nokia 4.2 or a Samsung A20. I am on a budget but i can afford to buy any of those 3 phones used. Please i need your advice. Thanks for your time.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I hear the Motorola TLD-1100 is a pretty solid device!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not much of a phone enthusiast so I'm curious what's the latest out there?


I'm rocking one of the best and fastest Android phones currently available which is moderately priced priced at $749 which is way below the equivalent Samsung which In fact runs $1000+ and does not even come in a configuration that has anywhere near the ram and storage..

OnePlus 7 PRO, THE 12GB/256GB Version, running a snapdragon 855 which is only surpassed in the Android world by it's just released cousin the 855+. It comes equiped with an industry leading 90 hz refresh screen that is so vivid it's scary..compared to a current gen Apple screen and all other phones available 60hz refresh rate...curved edge... Triple on back cams, onscreen fingerprint sensor. Pop up selfie cam..

I can go on and on as I did alot of research before buying this beast... And I must say I have not been disappointed once. It comes fully unlocked from OnePlus and I was able to use affirm to finance it for less than 60 a month for 12 months...

If you want the best... The only phone better is the just released ONEPLUS 7T PRO, which upgrades to Android 10, and has the snapdragon 855+, and won't start shipping till month end...I didn't see those as worth the added cost or delay...when the 7 pro was already such a beast... They even offer an 8gd/128gb version for $649 if you don't want the top model!!

Here's a link:

https://www.oneplus.com/7pro?from=head#/
Good luck!


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

I am running with an older Moto Z2 Force on T-Molibe. It works decent but is starting to show its age with screen burn-in and multiple scratches on the corners. I am trying to hold out until cheaper 5G phones start getting released


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Iphone suck for overheating with Uber and while using more than one map/driving app Oh now with and multitasking ATM


----------



## Scottcrav (Nov 14, 2019)

oladee said:


> hello, please i want to get a good phone for driving on Uber, i am thinking of getting one of the first model Google Pixel, Nokia 4.2 or a Samsung A20. I am on a budget but i can afford to buy any of those 3 phones used. Please i need your advice. Thanks for your time.


 I too am curious about the A20...I just got one today but have not used it yet...I hope it is adequate...have you heard if it will work?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Motorola z4 play, works great.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

You are an Uber driver, you can not afford a new latest model iPhone.

If you are going for an older model, like 7 or 8 or even X, every Android flagship on sale under $450 is going to slap that ***** around.

When it comes to Android phones, Huawei and OnePlus pretty much beats every other overpriced piece of garbage out there like Korean phones and Pixel. They will have higher specs, better build quality, zero bloatware (OnePlus) faster updates, and last longer.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Aerodrifting said:


> You are an Uber driver, you can not afford a new latest model iPhone.
> 
> If you are going for an older model, like 7 or 8 or even X, every Android flagship on sale under $450 is going to slap that @@@@@ around.
> 
> When it comes to Android phones, Huawei and OnePlus pretty much beats every other overpriced piece of garbage out there like Korean phones and Pixel. They will have higher specs, better build quality, zero bloatware (OnePlus) faster updates, and last longer.


Although I agree with 99% of your post.....I disagree that just because you drive Uber.....means you can't afford whatever phone you like. Simply not true, not for everyone. Anyone who does this and TRIES to make out like its some kind of job, or career, or even profitable, is delusional, at best....an utter fail at life, at worst.

There are lawyers, doctors, cops, airline pilots, etc...people who have, or retired from good jobs/careers. The VAST minority, to be sure. But, they do exist.

I, for one, own a OnePlus 7 Pro (THE best Uber/Lyft device, IMO) an iPhone XSMax, and an iPad Pro 12.9. All of my devices are either Rooted, or Jailbroken.....allowing me to do things that Uber/Lyft would really rather I didn't, if only they knew.....lol.


----------



## MercedesUberLyft (Nov 20, 2019)

It’s at the point where you can probably get away with using a flip phone lol... jk.. most phones work fine!


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Although I agree with 99% of your post.....I disagree that just because you drive Uber.....means you can't afford whatever phone you like. Simply not true, not for everyone. Anyone who does this and TRIES to make out like its some kind of job, or career, or even profitable, is delusional, at best....an utter fail at life, at worst.
> 
> There are lawyers, doctors, cops, airline pilots, etc...people who have, or retired from good jobs/careers. The VAST minority, to be sure. But, they do exist.
> 
> I, for one, own a OnePlus 7 Pro (THE best Uber/Lyft device, IMO) an iPhone XSMax, and an iPad Pro 12.9. All of my devices are either Rooted, or Jailbroken.....allowing me to do things that Uber/Lyft would really rather I didn't, if only they knew.....lol.


It's funny I also debated between Oneplus 7 and Oneplus 7 Pro, but eventually I went with the regular 7. Curved screen is just not my thing, it's harder to protect and any phone case makes it useless. For me battery life is very important, so I have to give up 90Hz refresh rate and 1440P resolution. It has been 23 hours since my last charge, with 5 hours screen on time I am still rocking almost 50% battery.

I think you misinterpreted my point. Unless you are that 1%, most of us don't have money to throw away, which means we have to spend money smart and responsibly. The most expensive iPhone model (11 Pro Max 512GB) costs a whopping $1600 after tax in California, to me anyone buys that is throwing money away. You can get 95% what it offers in $500, so why spending $1600? Not to mention most Uber drivers don't have much money, there has to be better places to spend $1600 than throwing it at Apple for the same features and functions that can be had for $1000 less.

Here is a list of things I can think that is a much better investment than Apple crap:
Get a treadmill and get your ass in shape. 
Buy a DJI Mavic Pro, get a license and make some nice cash on the side. 
Get some new tires that's better riding and gas saving.
Eat healthier. 
Get a gym membership and actually go there every 2 days.
Get a bidet and save some trees. 
The list goes on...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Although I agree with 99% of your post.....I disagree that just because you drive Uber.....means you can't afford whatever phone you like. Simply not true, not for everyone. Anyone who does this and TRIES to make out like its some kind of job, or career, or even profitable, is delusional, at best....an utter fail at life, at worst.
> 
> There are lawyers, doctors, cops, airline pilots, etc...people who have, or retired from good jobs/careers. The VAST minority, to be sure. But, they do exist.
> 
> I, for one, own a OnePlus 7 Pro (THE best Uber/Lyft device, IMO) an iPhone XSMax, and an iPad Pro 12.9. All of my devices are either Rooted, or Jailbroken.....allowing me to do things that Uber/Lyft would really rather I didn't, if only they knew.....lol.


Agreed I'm rocking a 7 pro as well I opted for the 12gb/256gb model ....it's a beast. And already upgraded to Android 10.


----------



## Javelina1436 (Nov 24, 2019)

Whole fam has iPhone but I got an LG Android just for Uber... working great so far and no stupid Apple notifications in the middle of the rides. About $10 a month on ATT.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

This is what I have but my idiot girlfriend who does uber eats needs a new phone. I'll try to gift her one on black Friday. I'm looking for unlocked phones.



Grab my Keys said:


> Galaxy S10 plus and above.


Anything under $100?

I'd assume Huawei would be discounted since the U.S. ban?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> This is what I have but my idiot girlfriend who does uber eats needs a new phone. I'll try to gift her one on black Friday. I'm looking for unlocked phones.
> 
> 
> Anything under $100?
> ...


Motorola G4, or splurge a little and get a G5+ both very solid Android phones... The G5 is close to s9 specs...and fully unlocked and available direct from motorola.... And they have affirm to financing which is easy to get approved for and low payments if u need it


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Direct from Motorola is more expensive. I see it for over $200 vs. $84 elsewhere.



Dekero said:


> Motorola G4, or splurge a little and get a G5+ both very solid Android phones... The G5 is close to s9 specs...and fully unlocked and available direct from motorola.... And they have affirm to financing which is easy to get approved for and low payments if u need it


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Direct from Motorola is more expensive. I see it for over $200 vs. $84 elsewhere.


Well there u go!! Great deal ... I had the g5+ and swear by it... just wanted to gift myself so I got a OnePlus 7pro and splurged... But my G5+ worked amazingly. Even when I ordered the new one... Hell I sold it for $100 bux on Facebook to a good friend who still uses it ..


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

What does dual sim do? Does that mean I can have 2 different #s in one phone? One for business one for personal use?

Which stores usually have a good black Friday deal on phones? Is it Walmart?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I have an IPhone 8, and I love it. It’s easier to do the apps with because my battery lasts longer, and it charges quick.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> What does dual sim do? Does that mean I can have 2 different #s in one phone? One for business one for personal use?


Yep. I didn't use it though... It's more for the international use....


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> What does dual sim do? Does that mean I can have 2 different #s in one phone? One for business one for personal use?


That's correct. Two different phone numbers. The potential for two different carriers.

In terms of a dual sim phone being an advantage to drive rideshare (not that you asked) I don't think there is any. IF Uber/lyft allowed two phone numbers to be associated to an account then maybe it would open up the possibility to solve a big problem with using the app... which is that sometimes you may be driving in an area with a strong Verizon signal and weak AT&T signal, and sometimes the reverse.

Such a helpful feature may be a bit much for the RS companies to ever pull off though.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not much of a phone enthusiast so I'm curious what's the latest out there?


This winning combination is the secret behind my rideshare fortune!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I think that point made a few times that any phone will work is about right, but certainly the more horsepower (CPU) and memory the faster everything goes.

Being a full-on cheapo I roll with a pair of $70 Samsung Galaxy J4 phones with 2GB RAM 16GB onboard storage. They are quite up to the task.

Phone:









$11 SPIGEN Rugged case:









$16 MOSAFE magnetic phone mount:


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Is BLU a decent brand? The specs on this looks good on paper, for the price:

Check this out: BLU VIVO X5-5.7' HD Display Smartphone, 64GB+3GB RAM -Black BLU https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ST2T8B2/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Huawei Mate 20 X Kirin 980 chip..

dual sim .
I actually put a att sim and t mo sim in and drove around town with an app called Network Cell Info so I could see which cell service was going to give me not only the fastest service best service across the entire area , so that came in handy. (T Mobile in my area). 

7.2 inch 


Love it


----------



## cjkessler (Nov 25, 2019)

I am thinking about getting the ZTE Axon M Z999. Its foldable and I will be able to run lyft on one screen and uber on the other.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

cjkessler said:


> I am thinking about getting the ZTE Axon M Z999. Its foldable and I will be able to run lyft on one screen and uber on the other.


I like that Idea.. You can have Uber on one screen and Lyft on the other

Shame it is just 5.2 inch though


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I would get a beater phone. My Galaxy S8+, just turned 2 years old, has faint burn in now from Uber. Didn't really notice it until, well, I did. Now I notice it all the time (sigh). Ignorance is bliss. But about due for a new phone anyway once I decide what to go with (Galaxy S10+ or Pixel 4).

My 2nd burner phone is a LG X Charge. Works just fine as well for Uber. Only cost me $150 I think when I bought it 2 years ago. It's on Xfinity mobile which runs on the Verizon network and is dirt cheap. Runs me about $40/month for 3 lines (not our main lines so we don't use hardly any data).


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Agreed I'm rocking a 7 pro as well I opted for the 12gb/256gb model ....it's a beast. And already upgraded to Android 10.


Root that *****, and you'll never look back.


----------



## Fast&Furious12 (Dec 9, 2019)

The cheap phones with low storage seem to give me the most problems. I never knew if it was my phone or the app giving me issues. Better to upgrade and avoid issues altogether.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> www.phonescoop.com
> Verizon is the best in my market. I prefer Android phones. Black Friday deals are coming soon if you can wait. I use a pixel 3xl and no complaints. Purchased black Friday last year.


It's funny but I saw the newest ad for pixel and it looks like they changed their camera to a square like look.

wonder where they got that from.

iphones always behind androids ya?


----------



## fast driver (Sep 20, 2019)

any $200 and up will suffice. more importantly, make sure you have enough 4g data. I dropped a +$10 surge once when it went to 3g or 2g. now I have 8gb date, enough for me to stream games during downtime.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't get all the fuss about having a beast phone with 12GB/256GB etc. You don't need 12GB unless you run 100 apps at the same time. 6GB ís good enough to run Uber and Lyft and maybe music application in background. You want to buy something with 128GB disk space, save $200 over the 256GB version, then slap in it a 400GB microSD card for $40 and call it a day.

I use LG phone because it's cheaper, excellent quality, and it has the 32 bit DAC chip for audiophile like myself. This is something none of the phones out there has. I happened to have a really good audio system on the car with A/V in. The passengers enjoy my lossless music stream from Tidal and Spotify, and Amazon Music HD. Right now I am enjoying a few months of trials on these music services. High quality sound.

My next phone will be either the LG V50 dual screen or the LG G8X with dual screen. You get two 6.4 inch screens to run Uber on one and Lyft on another. One screen phones are now obsolete.

But most importantly, get one with 5G compatibility, like the LG V50. You want highest internet speed possible.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I don't get all the fuss about having a beast phone with 12GB/256GB etc. You don't need 12GB unless you run 100 apps at the same time. 6GB ís good enough to run Uber and Lyft and maybe music application in background. You want to buy something with 128GB disk space, save $200 over the 256GB version, then slap in it a 400GB microSD card for $40 and call it a day.
> 
> I use LG phone because it's cheaper, excellent quality, and it has the 32 bit DAC chip for audiophile like myself. This is something none of the phones out there has. I happened to have a really good audio system on the car with A/V in. The passengers enjoy my lossless music stream from Tidal and Spotify, and Amazon Music HD. Right now I am enjoying a few months of trials on these music services. High quality sound.
> 
> ...


To each their own... I wont be upgrading for a. Long time. And nothing slows my BEAST down..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> iPhone, at least a 7 or above.


I have an iPhone 6s I got for $50 bucks, run both Uber and Lyft, music videos etc.

I'm actually quite a tech nerd but phone technology is moving fairly slow now with minimum gains. Upgrade on a 4 year schedule and buy a durable phone, replace battery every 1-2 years.

People that buy $1,000 phones do so out of want. If they think they did it for work they are delusional, if they did it because they think it will come off on their taxes they are delusional (taxes aren't deducted on a 1:1 bases).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I have an iPhone 6s I got for $50 bucks, run both Uber and Lyft, music videos etc.
> 
> I'm actually quite a tech nerd but phone technology is moving fairly slow now with minimum gains. Upgrade on a 4 year schedule and buy a durable phone, replace battery every 1-2 years.
> 
> People that buy $1,000 phones do so out of want. If they think they did it for work they are delusional, if they did it because they think it will come off on their taxes they are delusional (taxes aren't deducted on a 1:1 bases).


As one gets older, one doesn't stop playing with toys; the toys just get more expensive.

I'd never buy a phone that cost $1,000; to me that's just nuts. I wouldn't even pay $500. I prefer to buy other toys with the money, such as boats and motorcycles. Each to his own.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Javelina1436 said:


> Whole fam has iPhone but I got an LG Android just for Uber... working great so far and no stupid Apple notifications in the middle of the rides. About $10 a month on ATT.


LG has charger port problems. Beware of an message stating their is moisture in the charge port and will not charge. This happens even if your phone never sees water. This is a USB type-c problem.

For that matter the charge port has always been Androids Achilles Heel in durability. To all android users pickup your nice and shiny phone and look into the charge port and you will see a little chip connector that your hollow tipped phone charger has to connect to.

This is a very flawed design, if anything happens to that connector such as water debris etc then it takes away tour phones ability to charge. Even just inserting your charger enough times will wear out this connector. Fortunately they have wireless charging now so it doesn't brink your phone. ALL ANDROIDS share this design flaw.

Now Apple users hold up your iPhones and look into your charge port. Note that it's empty, no connector at all. Now look at your charger and you will notice the connector is built into the charger were it belongs.

This major design flaw is critical because it impacts to longevity of your phone. I believe Android only keeps it due to patients by Apple.



The Gift of Fish said:


> As one gets older, one doesn't stop playing with toys; the toys just get more expensive.
> 
> I'd never buy a phone that cost $1,000; to me that's just nuts. I wouldn't even pay $500. I prefer to buy other toys with the money, such as boats and motorcycles. Each to his own.


Exactly you know how many people I see without a car but a flagship phone. I think they're boarder line mentally handicap.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

I have a Xiaomi Mix 2 for 2 years and still works as new 
Also have iPhone se as backup and it works well too but I think android is better for this job because of Pop up notification from Uber when using a 3rd party navigation app


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Guys, for under $200, what's the best option? Is the Apple iPhone 6s still viable? Send me an Ebay link to the product with the best specs if possible. I see most of them are refurbished.


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not much of a phone enthusiast so I'm curious what's the latest out there?
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm settling with a Samsung Galaxy A20. The Nokia 4.2 would have been a runner up had the screen been bigger.



oladee said:


> hello, please i want to get a good phone for driving on Uber, i am thinking of getting one of the first model Google Pixel, Nokia 4.2 or a Samsung A20. I am on a budget but i can afford to buy any of those 3 phones used. Please i need your advice. Thanks for your time.


----------



## El Ropo (Jan 11, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Guys, for under $200, what's the best option? Is the Apple iPhone 6s still viable? Send me an Ebay link to the product with the best specs if possible. I see most of them are refurbished.


I have a LG G7 that is plenty fast. It does NOT have an oled screen, so I don't need to worry about burn in. You can pick these up used from swappa.com for around $130 in great shape. I really love these phones, and I worked at a cell phone refurbishing factory for 4 years recently, so no Crapple and no Samsung for me. Burn in is a huge issue with the oled screens.


----------

